# Stupid cat...



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

So we got our cat spayed and declawed last week and put that recycled paper litter in his box. And he keeps pooping on the floor. Its so annoying...cuz we don't want to put regular litter in and him get an infection. Another reason I don't like cats. I prefer my pets to go potty outside. lol


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

There's other stuff you can buy at pet specialty stores that you can use instead of litter and newspaper. Stuff that's similar to litter in shape. Try like Feline Pine or Care Fresh.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

And cats are a PIA for sure.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Why would you take away the cats only defense against predetors? THe spaying I can understand, but taking away it's claws? Jsut asking is all. But what Shanna said is good


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Im using yesterdays news for litter. And the cat got declawed because he's an indoor cat and I have a two year old, curtains, a couch and a lot of other stuff I don't want destroyed. I'm aware it's inhumane in a lot of countries but so is ear cropping. ;-)


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

we used these pellets for our cat, was still odor helping but didnt leave a mess or chalky dust that could cause infections. You can get them made out of wood chips like compressed pellets or the clear gel balls, both work great and dont leave a mess. The wood ones were cheaper then kitty litter too.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I think she might not feel safe in the paper have you shredded it up so she can tell a difference other than flat like the floor? Is it easy to get in maybe her paw hurt and she doesn't want to jump over anything? Or try a different kind like people said solid balls not litter?

I agree with Tye though the chance your cat might escape and have no defense is a scary thought. I trained my cat not to mess with what you said and she is fine uses her scratching post only and her toys. They are not easy like a dogs can be to train but investing the effort pays off. I don't personally agree with ear cropping or tail docking either, but an animal doesn't need ears or a tail to defend themselves ya know?

I would like a picture of your cat to put a face to the name  never any cat pics in here for sharing  how old is your cat?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Feline Pine is the wood pellets. 
If there is a cover on the box, I would recomend removing it. They don't like to jump when they get declawed and some of the boxes have a very high lip.

Just for the record...
I have a cat that I raised from kittenhood who does not scratch anything but specified items. ie scratching post, cardboard box, and his boot.
BUT, I have a cat that I rescued from my crazy sister who will scratch whatever she pleases. 
It can be a trained practice. I'm not sure what your situation is. Sometimes it is definitely necessary.


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

i don't know a thing about cats never owned one, not really a fan lol... but what if you put some litter under the newspaper so he gets the scent of the litter. Just an idea.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

We ended up putting litter back in his paws are nearly healed. I just don't think he liked the pellets harder to dig in. I'll post a pic later got to take new ones of Savannah today, her new collar came in. I know a lot don't agree with declawing but I do and what's done is done. He's one of the only cats I've ever liked he acts like a dog and it's funny to see him hide and attack Savannah as she walks by then run. lol Oh his name is Jeff BTW...


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Pics of Jeff


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Tell Jeff he's got a little something on his nose there. LOL! I love smudge faced cats.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

It's his hitler stash...lol


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Heil Kitler!!
LOL!
LOVE it.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I didn't mean anything by it James, just saying just incase he ever got out he has no way to defend himself, and if you notice NONE of my dogs have crops, lol. He sure is a cutie though


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awwwwww Jeff is a cutie!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

He was probably avoiding the litter because his paws were in pain. He wouldn't have realized it wasn't the litter causing the pain but would still associate trying to bury his waste in anything with pain hence the pooping on the floor.

He is a cute cat, like a gray version of my Bubba (given name Clyde"):


----------

